# Front PTO Issue on Kubota L245DT (for snowblower)



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello, I am hoping someone can help me identify what my issue is.

What happened: Yesterday I was clearing the driveway of about 6" of light fluffy snow using the front mounted snowblower on my Kubota L245DT. I was about 75% done when in the middle of a nice flat stretch all of a sudden I heard a "screeching" type noise from the front of the tractor and noticed that the snow stopped blowing immediately. I quickly shut down the PTO, figuring perhaps a branch or something jammed up the blower. Upon inspection I saw no blockage, and that the wheel (sorry I don't know proper terminology...flywheel?) on the tractor was spinning away just fine. I manually turned the shaft between the tractor and the blower and it turned freely. So I tried to reengage the PTO and got the same screeching sound. So I parked it, and just let it settle for the night and let snow melt off so easier to look at/work on. 

Today I investigated a little further. I confirmed the snowblower itself moves freely, and I am able to rotate the shaft between it and the tractor very easily by hand. I confirmed the flywheel (?) on the tractor is rotating normally when the PTO is not engaged (see attached photo). The belts appear to be in decent shape and rotate when I manually rotate the shaft. However when I engage the PTO I see the flywheel (?) stop rotating, the belts/shaft don't move, and the screeching noise starts immediately. 

Before I start digging into things myself and potentially screw anything up, I figured I would ask for some advice. What should I look at first? Any additional information/photos I can provide that would help diagnose the problem? Will I do any (further) damage if I turn the PTO on again as I try to troubleshoot this (the screeching definitely sounds like it isn't doing anything good!)? 

Thanks in advance for any assistance, and sorry for being long-winded....just trying to give as much information as possible on the front end. 

-Jonathan


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There are splines on the crankshaft and splines on the electric pto clutch, sounds like they are worn off. That's what is making the sound. There should be adaptor for the front of the crank. You might have to buy a new pulley and cut the end of the crank off. just have to remove hood and radiator to get to the front of the engine. I have done this before and it is not that bad of a job to do. as for the pto clutch you will fine out what all you will need to replace after you get it off. It might be just a small drive shaft. Hope this helps.


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks for the reply and information, I'll dig into it and see what I find. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jcpawlak (Jul 14, 2014)

An update for anyone interested. The splines were indeed the issue, and I even had my local tractor repair guy come by to verify and evaluate. The problem is there are no parts available, either from Kubota directly or from the standard part suppliers. And since the front-mounted snowblower is the biggest thing I use this for, despite the FEL and rear-PTO being fine, it is no longer a viable tractor for me.

So I went shopping. Some nice options out there, but since the local Kubota dealer was willing to give me about 70% of what I paid for this early 1980's machine 4 years ago (now at diminished capabilities)...they won. Will be about 2 weeks before I take delivery of a new B2650, so fingers crossed no major snowstorms between now and then. Spending over 3 hours a day using my shovel and 28" walk-behind blower gets old real fast


----------



## dunn123167 (Nov 1, 2012)

jcpawlak said:


> An update for anyone interested. The splines were indeed the issue, and I even had my local tractor repair guy come by to verify and evaluate. The problem is there are no parts available, either from Kubota directly or from the standard part suppliers. And since the front-mounted snowblower is the biggest thing I use this for, despite the FEL and rear-PTO being fine, it is no longer a viable tractor for me.
> 
> So I went shopping. Some nice options out there, but since the local Kubota dealer was willing to give me about 70% of what I paid for this early 1980's machine 4 years ago (now at diminished capabilities)...they won. Will be about 2 weeks before I take delivery of a new B2650, so fingers crossed no major snowstorms between now and then. Spending over 3 hours a day using my shovel and 28" walk-behind blower gets old real fast


Where did you trade the tractor in? I am looking for a L322 front blower


----------

